# Repatriating to the USA after 6 years



## BuddyBlair (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi All,

I'm an expat who has lived in London since 2008. I've been a tier 2 intra-company transfer since that time and I'm still with the same company. I was originally assigned to be here 3 years but that was obviously extended. My company wants me to return to the US and take on a different role and I'm in the process of planning/negotiating my relo package. Does anyone have any advice as to what sort of compensation should be involved? I still own a house there but I have no car and no stateside financial history for 6+ years so I'm concerned about the unknown impact. 

Any help or advice is greatly appreciated. 

Cheers,
Buddy


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

It is impossible to suggest a comp range without information
You can always rebuild your credit. Have you pulled it recently.
If the employer is willing to assist with a company vehicle - great!


----------



## BuddyBlair (Feb 24, 2015)

Good point. I don't mean comp range as far as salary goes, I'm more speaking about relocation costs and expenses that aren't yet obvious as part of the move. I guess I'm wondering if people normally get additional compensation for relocating in addition to the costs of movers when they are returning home. If any more details are needed to come up with tips please let me know. 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

One "perk" that used to be standard for international relocations was an extra one-month's salary to cover replacement of small electrical equipment for the household. (Also helps for general start-up costs of setting up back "home" again.)

You'll have "issues" acquiring insurances (car insurance, f'rinstance) after a long absence. It helps if you're returning to the same area you were in when you left, if you can go back to your old insurer and confirm that they used to insure you. Even six years ago, it can help taking on the standard car and home insurances.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Record retention for the insurance industry is something I never gotten into. We had a major claim (whole roof) five years ago and it is not on record anymore with one of the largest carriers.

Consider taxation when it comes to relo perks. 

At the end of the day it comes down to company policy, how much they want to move you and their budget. You opted to leave the U.S. several years ago to advance your situation. Time to take inventory.


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

We had return move costs in our contract and the company ended up fighting us on the costs. We had to pay for delivery to our destination from usa port. We still haven't bought a car. We still had lots of bills in the usa so credit is still good. UK rental history was fine for apartment rental. All of our costs for delivery of household goods was $7000. We spent about 10 weeks on hotel until our furnishings arrived which cost us about $$9000. We rented a car from hertz for a little while until we got moved to denver where we don't need a car.


----------

